# TheTegu.com



## Josh (Feb 5, 2012)

TheTegu.com has been down for a while now and may be sold to a new owner. Understandably, the current owner, Rick, is fed up with vBulletin and it's updates and costly software. I am considering making an offer for the database and domain name. I was thinking it'd be much better to merge the two sites together and have all Tegu info and members together on one site but I wanted to see what you all think also...


----------



## reptastic (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that's a great idea, bring everything to one place, I think it would make things much easier


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the idea!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 5, 2012)

_I don't see why not,.. the only reason they were separated is because of the falling out Rick and Bobby had. But quite of few of the members are registered and visit both sites anyway. 

On another note Thetegu.com is more of a laid back forum that some people prefer and is why they haven't switched over._


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 6, 2012)

There is a distinctly different feel between the two communities. It may come from the split and the tone that was established over here vs the one that stayed behind (not wanting to be involved in conflict, etc). There is a lot of valuable info on that site. At any rate, I don't think it is a good idea to merge because some members really do not want to come to this site (no offense, Josh) for very specific reasons.


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Well. Rick and I talked about a offer and we both agreed on that offer. I bought the " thetegu.com " forum  . I'm going to have the forum up and running ASAP.

Laura. You took the words out of my mouth ( no offense, Josh ).


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats Samantha!

No worries. I don't take offense at all. I understand that the two communities developed separately for a reason. I was just thinking for the better of the tegu community as a whole... Especially since Bobby and Rick would no longer be involved with either site.


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you Josh  . I'm very excited about this. Rick just felt better for the forum to stay in the hands of someone he knows ( like Laura or I ). I love the forum very much and I didn't want to see any changes made to it. That's why I bought it. It kind of has a nice warm family feel to it. You are doing a very good job with your forum  . To bad that Rick and Bobby split before. But things happen for a reason.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats, Sam! I must say I was itching to have it, but it just wasn't meant to be for me. I believe things happen for a reason. I know I've been on that site since 2006 and think you were there a bit before me, right?


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you Laura  . No, I have been on the forum since October of 07. You are a very big part of the forum of what it is today as I am ( and a few others ). You put alot of time and love into it. I'm very honered to have you on my team  . It it is still your forum, too. I'm just very glad that I had the money at this time. I have a few ideas for the forum that I'm going to talk to you about it later on.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats on buying thetegu. I was surprised to see that the site was down. It was sad when the split happen, hard to belive that happen so long ago. Most of the people that I talked with moved over to this site so I did too. I still lurk on the other form but trying to keep up with both and work was too hard so I had to choice just one. 

I do think its best to keep the two separate. Both have great info and much different feels. I think the age of the two sites bashing each other is over so it just offers people two different options. If they don't like one there is always the other.


----------



## Aardbark (Feb 6, 2012)

I dont understand why there is bad blood between these sites. I only joined recently, so I dont know what happend, but we all love tegus dont we?


----------



## chelvis (Feb 6, 2012)

A short, very short history. TheTegu was the first site that was created. Two well known tegu breeders Rick -owner of thetegu at the time and Bobby Hill - founder of this site, got into a bit of a debate and this cause Bobby to create his own site. Some people stayed at thetegu and others moved to tegutalk. It has been years now and I think any bad blood between the sites is long gone. What the fight was about I don't remember and i don't think is important. Both sites do great work in educating people about tegus.


----------



## teguboy77 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah i think they should stay separate,i go on there from time and memeber on there since 06 or 07.And the bobby and rick fallout was between them and yes i know what it was about but none of my business.But both sites are very helping and have great and smart people,along with great information on tegu's and other lizards.Congrats Samantha to..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 6, 2012)

_ Congratulations Sam,.. I know it's been down for a bit and will be watching for the updates. 2006 doesn't seem that long ago until you actually think about it and everything that's happened. I think I joined around that same time too._


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 6, 2012)

I think 2004-2008 was when tegus were starting to enter the pet trade with regularity and increasing popularity. The riff between the guys really doesn't matter at this point, like teguboy said. 

More "bad blood" so to speak, came from members being banned at one forum. At one time, it seemed to happen with much frequency. I mean people used to say "this forum" or "the other forum" because they felt they had to tiptoe so not to offend anyone, or didn't even want to mention the name of the forum they didn't like. Those banned members came together with pretty strong and sometimes hurt feelings. Now I see info being cross posted even with links to threads on opposite forums. 

There is a lot of great info on both sites. I think of each Internet forum as a coffee shop or someone's living room. There are some places I don't want to go hang out and some places you don't want to go hang out. The tone feels different, the language, the topics. It's not right or wrong....just different. Some people like both equally, some prefer one, some don't like either, lol.

I wanted to clarify my original post when I said some people wouldn't want the forums combined and some wouldn't want to visit here. It is not that there is anything "wrong" or offensive or whatever word about THIS forum, it is just a matter of personal preference. Some people may have stronger opinions about "bad blood" and why they dislike one or the other, but I try to remain a bit more objective and open-minded. I hope that makes sense and I'm not just sticking my foot in my mouth!


----------



## Dana C (Feb 6, 2012)

Congratulations Samantha, (if I can use your name). I took a 7 yar hiatus from reptiles in general and when I got Eva several months ago, The Tegu.com was the first site I joined because I had a hard time joining this one. 
It is correct that they both have different tones if you will. I had some very thoughtful responses to questions on the other site as I do here as well. 
I think the paramount thing is making sure that civility rules and that people needing help get the help and suggestions they need. 

I know that people that don't do their home work or the science when they buy their first Tegu are frustrating. However it is your / my job to make sure they become knowledgeable Tegu owners. We also must realize that some will never quite "get it". It is the same on snake sites, other lizard forums etc. 

I feel very fortunate that I have all of you as a resource and hopefully I will become a resource to others as well. 

Again congratulations! I will once again add Thetegu.com to my favorites. (I deleted it because the URL was gone)


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the congrats  .

Dana. Yes, you can use my name   . Thank you for going to add TheTegu to your favorites again. Rick set up a donation area up to help me pay for the Vbulletin. I would of payed it myself but since the domain and the database was much more then I was hoping for I didn't had enough to pay for the Vbulletin. I would pay for it but it would take a little while and the forum would of stayed down. But I wanted to get the forum so bad because I didn't want to see any changes and have someone take over that we don't know ( well we know Josh  ). 

The great news is that RamblinRose donated onehundred dollars  . That was so awsome. So the forum should be up and running very soon now  . I'm so happy about all of this. I miss the forum  . 

Thank you very much Rose  . 

I'm sorry about all the smiley faces. When I get excited I use them alot lol.


----------



## Khoilie (Feb 7, 2012)

I have no idea about all the drama between the sites but I do have an experience with that forum. When i got my Tegu i Google'd "Tegu Forums", TheTegu.com was the 1st result so I went to it and tried to create an account but it had a process i have never seen before on a general hobby forum. You had to create the account, then your "application" had to be reviewed by an administrator to determine whether or not you "got in". After waiting a few days and even sending a pm to one of the admins I became very frustrated because I had many questions about the Tegu I had recently bought. I found it to be ridiculous like it was some kind of elitist lizard forum or something lol, which doesn't even make sense. 

I've only seen one other forum like that and it was for cars. you had to be nominated by a current member, then submit a lengthy application complete with pictures, videos, the works, then it was reviewed by a panel of admins, then if you got in, you became part of the elite, revered in the Drifting scene because you got stickers, t-shirts and other apparel to prove your membership and only a member could buy those things.

Anyways, i just ended up going to the store i got my Tegu from, they answered most of my urgent questions. All the while I had forgotten about TeguTalk.com until I Google'd "Tegu forums" again and it showed up in the results. So i signed up, started posting immediately and never thought about the other site again. 

lol i just realized this looks like a rant but its not I promise haha. I'm just high and in a typing mood lol


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Khoilie. First I would like to say I'm sorry for it being so hard to because a member on TheTegu forum. It not used to be so hard. But since we had alot of spam on there Rick the previous owner put a higher security on there. This is why new members had a harder time to register. Since he was the only one ( until he made Laura and I Amins ) who could except a new member it took a little longer for him to go through all the new members info. Then he made Laura and I Admin. We could then preview the informations ( IP address, legit email address, look up if the member was banned on another forum...... ). If everything was good to go we registered that new member. This kept the spam down. 
But when the forum is back up we ( my boyfriend and I ) are going to figure out how to make it easier for new members to register and still keep the spam down.


----------



## Khoilie (Feb 7, 2012)

txrepgirl said:


> Khoilie. First I would like to say I'm sorry for it being so hard to because a member on TheTegu forum. It not used to be so hard. But since we had alot of spam on there Rick the previous owner put a higher security on there. This is why new members had a harder time to register. Since he was the only one ( until he made Laura and I Amins ) who could except a new member it took a little longer for him to go through all the new members info. Then he made Laura and I Admin. We could then preview the informations ( IP address, legit email address, look up if the member was banned on another forum...... ). If everything was good to go we registered that new member. This kept the spam down.
> But when the forum is back up we ( my boyfriend and I ) are going to figure out how to make it easier for new members to register and still keep the spam down.



oh, no need to apologize lol. I would just recommend that if you have the admin man power, to make the account creation process the same as TeguTalk. If you get any spammers or trouble people, just erase there threads/posts and ban them. I could only imagine how many potential quality members or new pet owners in need of help TheTegu.com lost out on because of the way that was set up.

I think having 2 sites will be pretty cool though. Im looking forward to see how it all comes together. Maybe one site could be more focused to Canada, and the other to the United States since there are alot of differences in the care and could help the classifieds out, as well as bring some canadian breeders and stores out of hiding haha. I know alot of Canadians dont even bother with classifieds here because everything is american lol... i duno, just an idea


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 7, 2012)

Then when Rick made me admin, I still didn't have the authorization to add new members (I don't know if you knew that, Sam). It was a mess, but there was SO much spam! There has been spam on this site, too.

You guys in Canada need to get a forum going if it is that specific. But for the record, we have quite a few members on thetegu who are in Canada.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad to hear it's now yours Sam. I, like Khoilie, registered back in November or October on thetegu.com and never got a response or acceptance back, lol. It's no problem though, I just wanted to be active on both forums. I hope it all works out in the end, and I wish you all the best luck with it. 

Side note/question, why is it that Johnny LaRocca is banned from tegu talk? I understand him and Bobby had their differences, but now that TT is owned by Josh, couldn't that ban be lifted? He's got some quality information stored in his mind.


----------



## Khoilie (Feb 7, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Then when Rick made me admin, I still didn't have the authorization to add new members (I don't know if you knew that, Sam). It was a mess, but there was SO much spam! There has been spam on this site, too.
> 
> You guys in Canada need to get a forum going if it is that specific. But for the record, we have quite a few members on thetegu who are in Canada.



well its not thaaaaat specific. there just are some differences. maybe devoting one site specifically to Canada would be a bit much lol. What would be cool is a Canada specific classified section. I'm sure all of us Canucks would like to see that happen lol


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 7, 2012)

I see...good idea!


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Laura. That is strange ( I didn't know that ). When Rick made you Admin did he ever gave you the info to log into the Vbulletin ? This is where I had to go to register someone. It took me a while to figure it all out. As a Vice Admin I didn't had the power to do that. 

TeguBuzz. Thank you  . Back then just Rick had the power to register someone. I just got that power about a month ago. Don't worry. I'm going to make things as easy as possible as I can for the members to use the forum. 

Khoilie. Before it was so hard for new members to register there was a time we got alot of spam. Rick was on the forum just every now and then. It was just Angelrose and I who could ban members and delet the posts. We had to be on there alot each day. It got to much for us. So Rick made Laura a Admin, too, so she could have that power, too. So one day when it got out of control Rick came up with reviewing new members and then approve them. It helped alot with not having all that spam. 
We have a suggestion are on our forum. Please remind me about the Canada Classifieds. I'm going to do some reasearch and create a thread on Canada Classifieds, and Germany in the Calssified section  .


----------



## Josh (Feb 7, 2012)

TeguBuzz, I am not aware of any ban on Johnny specifically. All bans should've been lifted when we transferred over to the new site software last year. If you are in contact with Johnny, tell him to email me so we can figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 7, 2012)

Josh, I'm sorry. We really shouldn't be discussing all thetegu business on your site.


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 7, 2012)

You are right Laura. 

I'm sorry Josh. I'll stop posting anything that has to do with TheTegu forum.


----------



## Josh (Feb 7, 2012)

No worries ladies. I was just gonna say I wonder how many TheTegu members have joined TeguTalk since the downtime... Of course, everyone is welcome here!


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you Josh  .


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Josh said:


> TeguBuzz, I am not aware of any ban on Johnny specifically. All bans should've been lifted when we transferred over to the new site software last year. If you are in contact with Johnny, tell him to email me so we can figure it out. Thanks!



Will do, I'll pass the info along.


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Just would like to say that we do NOT need any more donations  . We reached out goal. Thank you so much to RamblinRose, Laura and HernandosMom for your donations. It was alot of help. I also want to thank Dana and others who wanted to make a donation. May all the blessings that you brought to me come back to you.

Thank you Josh for all your help  , too.


----------



## Riplee (Feb 7, 2012)

I am going to registe thetegu.com...


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah!! She's back up and running!


----------



## Dana C (Feb 7, 2012)

It is? I am getting a URL not found message on Google.


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Woohoo Rose . I'm so excited. I don't know what I would of done without Rick's help and your alls donations. I feel VERY blessed. 

Dana. I just typed in the " thetegu.com " google search bar and the forum came up.


Riplee. Thank you  . I just got home from work. But I'm going to try to make things easier for new members to register so they can post right away. 


Thank you Josh for letting us talk about the TheTegu on your forum. That is very nice of you  . You are very welcomed on TheTegu forum, too  .


----------

